# Avet MC or Shimano Torium



## rupshall (Oct 3, 2013)

Every other year I find myself on the North Carolina coast visiting my in-laws. I've been a lurking member around here for a few years and my activity always picks up as my trip approaches. This August will be my 6th trip, my first few trips I was able to fish some jetties and inlets and managed to catch some fish, not allot but some. On my last trip I decided I wanted to give surf fishing a try so that I could spend a little more time on the beach with my family. Before I returned from my last trip I purchased a surf rod but I haven't gotten around to getting a reel for it yet.

I picked up a conventional surf rod, a Tsunami Airwave 11' 4-10 (TSAWSC-1102XH). I'm looking to pickup a reel in the next week or 2 before my trip and I'm looking for some input as I've never fished a conventional surf rod/reel before. I'm comfortable with baitcasters in freshwater and I'm looking to transition that to a conventional surf setup. I've been sitting on the fence for the past 2 years as to what reel to pair with this rod before my upcoming trip. I know there are allot of options and recommendations for right hard retrieve reels, but most of the recommendations I read about are not available in a left hand model.

I currently have it down to the following that offer LH versions, an Avet MC (model/size not sure) or the Shimano Torium (size not sure).

I know this is another rod/reel recommendation thread but would really appreciate some input to help me get off this fence.

Does anybody have any experience with an Avet MC vs. the Shimano Torium, and what size would best fit a 11' XH rod. I'm imagining I'd be spooling with 20-30lb mono running line and fishing 4-6oz weights.

Ideally I'd try the rod and reel together and see what "feels" best, but living far away from the coast I don't have access to the saltwater reels I'm considering in any brick and mortar stores to try for size, so I'm gong to need to buy something online based on research and hope for the best. I really like everything I read about the Avet MC reels, but I'm not sure about the lever drag. I use Shimano baitcasters pretty much exclusively in freshwater, and I like the star drag on the Torium, but I cannot find much about anybody using them for surf fishing.

Thank you for any input you can offer.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

I Have a few Avets, I couldn't be happier with them, nothing wrong with the Shimano but the quality and service are awesome with Avet and they're made in the USA. BIG BIG PLUS FOR ME. 
I've got them on a number of different length rods, using both mono and braided. 
To make your choice as to size, look at Tackle Derict's site, they have specs for all models and capacity of both mono and braided line, sadly Avets site only has braided line listed 

You'll be very happy with Avets


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I have both.. an older tourium 14 and an Avet SX MC cast..I have not tried the New Toriums. 
You are talking two different braking systems also, Torium - centrifical. Avet - magnetic

Since you have limited experience using conventional Surfcasting gear. My suggestion would be the Avet SX MC cast.. Since the newer G2s are out you can pick up a pre owned one pretty cheap comparatively speaking. If you are set on Brand New as some people are still go with the Avet SX MC -G2 ..it I should a very forgiving reel and has a short learning curve, start with the mags on full (5) As you become a better caster you may want to go with a faster reel. 

The Torium is a faster reel depending on how many brakes you use. You have to pull the sideplate off and remove the spool to get to the brakes on a Torium ... The Shimano Gold Trinidad has the exact same braking system and the Penn Fathom is a copy of it as well. Hope this helps and is not too confusing.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2017)

Shimano or daiwa. I fish daiwa. Years ago their was major issues with Avet and customer service was horrible. Now they may have fixed those issues but i was lost as a customer due to lack of concern. Daiwa and shimano are fine products with a damn good customer sedvice. For what your wanting to do id probably reccomend a 40 size reel.


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

I have no idea what A-train is referring to. Definitely not saying hes wrong, i just have never heard anything but good about Avet.

I have an SXMC and LOVE it for everything up to drum. I don't feel like it has the drag for sharks or Cobia. 

I will buy another when the time comes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2017)

Go to sharks on the sand and read forum from couple years ago about all the issues. Lot of people finally came forward with issues with gear and customer service. Like i said maybe they got those issues resolved. I love american made company's, and woukd love to see them succeed for a long time. But im buying Daiwa with my money. Proven for way too long. And this aint knocking anybody with avet.


----------



## js1172 (Jun 5, 2012)

I been a member there since it was started, read a couple posts where there was problems with the 50's and 80's that was contributed to cnc operations, but nothing long term, have never read anything about the smaller casting reels. I have an avet SXMC that I bought only cause I bought it so cheap I thought I stole it, all I have to say about it is it will throw a country mile, looking into an HXW Raptor for a fighting reel.
js


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Last fall I sent in all of my Avets SX,MX HXW, all together 7 reels, for service, it was at a time when I was packing to move and over Christmas. 

They were very helpful, they called me when they received them and to confirm what I wanted done and to tell me that they would be closed down the week of Christmas to New Year so when did I want them to send them back. 

And they sent me back all the parts and replaced All the bearings. Up graded the spring that makes clicker loader so my Old Ears can hear it 

They were awesome to deal with, have 7 now, if I need a conventional reel that's what I'll get,...Plus I like to buy American when I can


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

A-Training Wheels man... What has minor troubles with the Avet ES 50 or 80s got to do with Surfcasting, and a beginner looking for the correct info? Those you mentioned are comparable (but not in the same category) to Penn International reels. As I understand your response, You are quoting second hand info you read on some other forum. Do you have first hand info from your own experience?

I have four Avets in my possession in three different sizes. As far as customer service and turn around Avet is Top Notch... What I've sent back to be fixed or asked for has been FREE! With reasonable turn around time. In the last three years I've only had to send my LX 6.0 because of a drag issue. Fixed and sent back FREE!

SX MCs used for Cobia and Smaller Sharks.. Not a doubt in my mind the reel can easily land both. My female fishing friend brought eight Garbos or sandbar sharks to the pilings of Avon pier one November day and evening. She was tired of catching them after number eight, all were large. She caught her first Drum on the same reel and the line that was on it the week before. Most Cobia are not terribly far runners so line capacity isn't an issue. The reel puts out plenty of drag for either.....

Avets aren't distance casters but they will defiantly get you in the game when it comes to surf or pier.

Lastly, a 40 series Daiwa reel is a bit large to learn with.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2017)

rupshall said:


> I picked up a conventional surf rod, a Tsunami Airwave 11' 4-10 (TSAWSC-1102XH).
> 
> I'm imagining I'd be spooling with 20-30lb mono running line and fishing 4-6oz weights.


Except for your need for a left-hand reel, I'd recommend a Daiwa 30-SHA, great reels at a reasonable price.


----------



## rupshall (Oct 3, 2013)

Thanks for all the feedback everybody.

I just placed an order for an Avet MXL G2 5.8 MC Lefty, I had pretty much known that the Avet was the only reel that was going to meet my LH requirement, but I appreciate all the feedback that helped me pull the trigger.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

rupshall said:


> Thanks for all the feedback everybody.
> 
> I just placed an order for an Avet MXL G2 5.8 MC Lefty, I had pretty much known that the Avet was the only reel that was going to meet my LH requirement, but I appreciate all the feedback that helped me pull the trigger.


What kind of fishing will you be doing up that way ,


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

Love my Avet sx brought home my biggest Drum 50in with 14 lb at the point , never had a problem with it , it doesn't cast with my saltiest but when a horse is on it cranks with ease , plus it's versatile I've trolled jigged and live line with it also great reel as a all around my best reel by a landslide, never had a problem one and it's about 12 yrs old bought it when they first hit the east coast 

9


----------



## rupshall (Oct 3, 2013)

Jollymon said:


> What kind of fishing will you be doing up that way ,


I'll be using it in a few weeks when I visit the NC coast. I'm hoping for a nice red but I really don't know what to expect, planing to load it with 20-25lb mono and throw a 4-6oz bait rigs and see what it produces.


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

rupshall said:


> I'll be using it in a few weeks when I visit the NC coast. I'm hoping for a nice red but I really don't know what to expect, planing to load it with 20-25lb mono and throw a 4-6oz bait rigs and see what it produces.


I wouldn't go past 20 , 17 tri would be my choice 

9


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I have an MXL I static mugged last year ( I've had it for six or seven years) it's a bit big for what you are planning ... line choice is also a bit big as well especially the 25#. Surf or pier I run 15 or 17lb with a shock leader of course .. i think you'd be better suited with the SX


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2018)

i also have a MLX 4.5 i bought about 15 years ago. Had some bearing issues mainly due to lack of maintaining so I put it in the cabinet. Thought about it this week while I was rewrapping a cut XRA 138 1h I use 8nbait. Took it out and cleaned it up and would like to see how 2na magged it. Im familiar with the static mag program because I have some squidders and surfmasters I did over the last ten years with good results. Just looking for some tips and advice on how you got it done. Thanks in advance!
Sam


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

I used some 0.005 steel shim stock and three 1/4" dia x 1/16" thick N30 neodymium magnets (rare earth magnets ). I epoxied the shim stock in with fifteen minute epoxy the inside of the spool and side plate have very close tolerances. You will have to arrange the magnets so they do not physically interfere with the spool. Two mags may work or three... you'll just have to find what works for you. They will not move once you place them on the shim stock.You can easily find the components on eBay


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2018)

Thank you very much for that, Big2na! That is definitely a neat and simple way to upgrade. I wound up cutting down two Lee Valley 1/4 inch magnet cups to fit between the spool and side plate and epoxied them side by side similar to you position.Haven't casted it yet but i think it will be ok. Much more complicated than your solution. I like your method.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

clamdigger said:


> Thank you very much for that, Big2na! That is definitely a neat and simple way to upgrade. I wound up cutting down two Lee Valley 1/4 inch magnet cups to fit between the spool and side plate and epoxied them side by side similar to you position.Haven't casted it yet but i think it will be ok. Much more complicated than your solution. I like your method.


How did you cut down the mags ,I've got one I'd like to mag .


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2018)

Its pretty easy. I chuck the magnet cups in a drill press with the open end up. spin test to see it is square, about half way up. TIGHTEN CAREFULLY and then take a hacksaw, start the press and cut on the second groove of the cup. Once the cut is complete take a file, turn the press back on and finish the surface. I use the 1/4 inch cups from Lee Valley because they have the grooves around the outside which 
makes cutting them down easy when clearance is tight. I finish by filing a slot through the side to use a pin or ice pick to remove the magnets. Safety goggles are a must.
Hope this helps. I use JB Weld to epoxy the cups.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

Do whatever you want, 

Keep in mind, When you use the magnet cups you block a very large percentage of your magnativity. It is being blocked from the bottom and sides of the magnet cups. 

I have an earlier model Pink SX before the MCs came out that Longcaster ( another P&S member) gave me for my female fishing friend for next season. He magged it basically the same way as I did, but used plastic as a backing epoxying down to the plastic, instead of metal as I did. The reel is so much faster than the factory SXMC I have. 

Jolloymon when you come up. I'll have a kit ready to install. I made one for our mutual friend KC. Not sure if he has used his yet. Will take about ten minutes and another 20 mins for the epoxy to set.


----------



## mml4 (May 13, 2015)

Absolutely nothing but positive things to say about the Avet! Make sure to set the drag according to the instructions and have at it!
Marc


----------

